# The Welcoming Place



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

I made this post so people can say hi if they are new or returning to FA, or to look for artists who they weren?t able to list after FA went down for the time being. So yea. Just to get it off the main board. Heh.


----------



## blade (Jul 26, 2005)

Well then, lemme say an "Allo"

All families have spats, and it's just the same with this one...fights usually get mended and I hope that it happens with this one as well.


----------



## AomiArmster (Jul 27, 2005)

well ello, i am the obvious as the nick name states




 :?:  I'm curious as to where this   AF is..
anyone have any ideas? 

*always left out of the loop*  :?


----------



## keogi_snake (Jul 27, 2005)

hiya*smiles* i had my artwork on here.. so i guess i'm a returning artist


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello. I don't have any artwork. But I used FA a lot.

I'm gonna stay with FA. Despite the drama and problems, I enjoy the site.


----------



## Stallion (Jul 28, 2005)

Just a watcher here. But I was there from the begining, and don't plan on leaving....


----------



## kogie (Jul 28, 2005)

i have my art there as well so i guess i am a returning artist as weill and i just want to say hi and whats up everyone


----------



## Sneakers (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm a returning artist...and enjoyed visiting FA. It let me show more mature art compared to where my art last was on.


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 29, 2005)

Sneakers said:
			
		

> I'm a returning artist...and enjoyed visiting FA. It let me show more mature art compared to where my art last was on.



Oh yeah, I always saw you on Yerf! In fact, you were one of the first artists I came upon when I entered the fandom in 2000.


----------



## Vaelen (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello.  This is my frst time here.


----------



## Sneakers (Jul 30, 2005)

> WHPellic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 30, 2005)

Sneakers said:
			
		

> > WHPellic said:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Sneakers (Jul 31, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> With Yerf still down 7 months later, I'm beginning to wonder if it'll ever return. But to be honest, I'm not really interested to see it come back. I always liked the cartoony art and lately, it seems more geared towards the realistic art. I think the standards for Yerf are set to high. I like to watch artists grow and develop their skills. It's fun to watch an artist's work evolve over time. One of the reasons I like VCL.
> 
> But on Yerf, it seems artists have to already have excellent work to get in. And many say that many artists who got on years ago would never have gotten in now. That strikes me as kind of sad.



I heard about that...they even had some of my pictures removed cause of quality issues. I also had this ninja mouse femme, who was wearing a mask, so you sa her eyes, but she had the ears sticking out and had a tail....had to be removed, cause wasnt furry. I found that odd, but let it go. I like VCL, and been posting art to catch up....been awhile since i posted there...but I like FA more, cause is nice to read comments from other people....just wish it had a search feature...cause you could put in key words, but if i wanted to search for a certain species or character...it would make things easier....assuming people used it when posting art.


----------



## BigTheCat2004 (Jul 31, 2005)

Heya, BigTheCat2004 here. A returning artist.


----------



## BigTheCat2004 (Jul 31, 2005)

Heya, BigTheCat2004 here. A returning artist.


----------



## shadowpaw (Aug 3, 2005)

*well ello mates*

well ello i was in theold fa uh had art ther to  stell dont know what going on  havant a clue heheh?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: well ello mates*

FA is down currently due to a change in administration and server-tech, but should be up soonish!


----------



## alleycat009 (Aug 4, 2005)

Heyyo...  'tis me, someone who doesn't put out enough art to really advertise my own works, but I'm an art fanatic...  and there's NO way that I'll be following anyone on ArtFU. 

Staying right here...  and hoping I can be of some help someday.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 4, 2005)

alleycat009 said:
			
		

> Staying right here...  and hoping I can be of some help someday.


I think that probably went for a lot of people on FA1. (and on SA, too).

Must be doubly frustrating for those who were willing to devote some of their time to keep the community up-and-running, and to grow it further.

Whether that's the same old tale with FA2 (or AF/??) remains to be seen, of course.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello i'm just a beginning artist on FA and i'm going to stay. there despite problems

First account i've started is DA as KMDragon i'm also at sheezy but i don't post art there i reply a lot there.

But FA is a really nice site and i don't want to have to make another account there.


----------



## unverified (Aug 8, 2005)

Just waiting (eagerly) for FA's return, it will be even better then before, what more could you ask for?


----------



## SmuttPuppies (Aug 10, 2005)

Heyo. Smuttpuppies returning, very sad FA went down. But glad to hear it's coming back in a timely manner.

I miss a lot of people and I wish I had kept some name of artists we were watching. ;_;


----------



## werewolfinthewoods (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a returning adult art favoriter. And I'm quite upset that the 21 pages of favorites I had are now gone.


----------



## Dobie (Aug 11, 2005)

Aloha!

I'm Known as "Dobie" the shy blue Ice Gryphon on FA, I'm an ok artist... and FA went down in the middle of me posting a comic, but yeah... I'm an Artist on FA so I'm just leaving my sign here. *Takes out Zorro sword and slashes a "D" in the wall*

and I hope the site gets back up and running again with no bad happening in the process! 

Aloha out!


----------



## UnicornPrae (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't know if I count as an artist I am a writer who posted a lot of my more darker stuff as well as a nice trade with a great artist. I haven't gone anywhere but I am a computer dope so I didn't notice what was happening. I just want somewhere to post my stories again. No suggestions please I am quite happy to wait for FA2 to get up and running.

I am a shy unicorn who finds it hard to change places once I pick somewhere I usually stay. I have burnt myself too often in the past to burn myself moving again. That is a long story and not one I will ever write about.


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 11, 2005)

Ohayo! Erm... Hi everyone, those unfortunate enough to know me know I have been here for a while, Yup... it me... xan_vega, the chick who refused to stay in a crowded chat room because she felt uncomfortable. It's good to see a few friendly faces and heres to hoping FA will return better than ever. 

I haven't made up my mind if I will allow my stuff to be on ArtPLZ, I guess only time will tell.


----------



## beatngu (Aug 13, 2005)

*yay im new shower me with razors!*

:twisted: hello every one im new as you may see and im happy to be here sometimes i draw so i might have somthing for you i guess but im also useful if there is any car/truck you have seen in a movie and you want to know what it is just tell me im good at finding out this kinda stuff just email mewith a request


----------



## FurGurl (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm new and I'm shy...so please be nice


----------



## straydog (Sep 7, 2005)

Tentatively returning artist. 

And the return is based on how things progress with FA coming back up, and whether qualified individuals will be appointed to help admin the site.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

Latex will be returning... Expect more penii! And new! I am drawing pussies!


----------



## straydog (Sep 7, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Latex will be returning... Expect more penii! And new! I am drawing pussies!



You win teh intranets!


----------



## D0ll_Fac3 (Sep 22, 2005)

hi im new here so yeah... hidiho!


----------

